# WP Ladies Only - Berlin Express



## HiFi XS (2. November 2014)

The Berlin Express is ready to roll. Willkommen @Principiante, @MissPepper, @Schneeflocke, @-Alissa- .
Wir sind bereit! Winter kann kommen. Falls eine Team-Beschreibung einfällt, bitte her damit!

Ich freue mich auf das Zusammenpunkten


----------



## Schneeflocke (2. November 2014)

Huhu,
freu mich auch 
Nach der letzten Bike-Urlaubswoche Ende September habe ich mal eine Pause gebraucht, aber jetzt bin ich wieder voll motiviert loszulegen. Als Motivationsschub habe ich mir dann gestern auch noch endlich die Teile für den Aufbau eines Hardtails bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (3. November 2014)

ick freu mich och!
Mein Finger ist wieder einigermaßen biketauglich (siehe neuen Video ) .._hehe_...


----------



## HiFi XS (3. November 2014)

Ich hab heute früh für das WP schon geübt... war im Sportstudio.


----------



## HiFi XS (4. November 2014)

Principiante schrieb:


> ick freu mich och!
> Mein Finger ist wieder einigermaßen biketauglich (siehe neuen Video ) .._hehe_...


 

Schön das neue Video. Ich muss Dich unbedingt besuchen kommen. Ich hab gesehen, ihr wart schon fleißig. Fängt gut an   War heute in der hasenheide.


----------



## Principiante (6. November 2014)

So, die Sonne quetscht sich grad so durch die Wolken...  ich fahr jetzt mal ne' Runde.  Punkte sammeln 

Aber hoffentlich nicht wieder so :


----------



## HiFi XS (8. November 2014)

Berlin Express mit 420 hm durch den Grunewald






und viele Asphalt-Meilen durch die Stadt. Inklusive Ku'Damm


----------



## Principiante (8. November 2014)

...schönes Herbstbild, HiFi!!!


----------



## HiFi XS (8. November 2014)

Danke! @MissPepper  und sonst wer.... morgen geht es in den Müggelz. Pepper, kannst du uns dort treffen?


----------



## riotgrrrl (8. November 2014)

Ich bin morgen vormittag auch im Grunewald, um die Route für den Nightride am Dienstagfestzulegen.
LG
Katja


----------



## HiFi XS (8. November 2014)

Gruß dich @riotgrrrl . Es gibt eine neue coole Line - dort, wo es ein Sprung gibt direkt von der Asphaltstrasse über den Baumstamm... weiter darunter eher links gibts jetzt nicht nur noch einen weiteren Sprung über einen neuen Baumstamm, sondern auch noch einen Kicker vorher und nachher. Die Line macht Spaß und war heute weiter ausgebaut wie vor eine Woche  hier ein bild...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riotgrrrl (8. November 2014)

Ich habe jetzt gerade keine Vorstellung davon, wo das sein soll. Meinst Du die Asphaltstraße, die zur Brücke führt? Wenn 1 die Dirt-Strecke ist, welche Zahl hat dann die neue Line?
Liebe Grüße,  Katja
P S.: Ich schau einfach zu selten hier ins Forum rein


----------



## HiFi XS (8. November 2014)

Die fängt nicht von ganz oben an. Ist keine neue in dem Sinne. Hmmm. Wie kann ich das beschreiben? Wenn du von unter wieder hoch fährst und nicht schiebst kann es sein dass du dort mal hoch gefahren bist... sehr sandig und dann trifft man einen Asphalt weg.


----------



## HiFi XS (9. November 2014)

Grrrr eher rechts nicht links! Die Asphaltstrasse hat gerade da, wo der Sprung ist eine Kurve. Meistens fährst du hoch drehst dich um statt aud der Strasse bleiben in den Wald fahren. Dann kommt der Sprung gefolgt von einem Kicker dann halte eher rechts da gibt es eine kleine Rampe und weiter unten der neuen Baumstammdrop.


----------



## riotgrrrl (9. November 2014)

ich glaube, ich weiß, was du meinst. es gibt ja einen asphaltweg, der recht mittig zwischen skihang und dirt-strecke von unten nach oben geht, und davon geht auf der Hälfte ein Trails ab. Ich bin den bereits in beide Richtungen gefahren.
Heutehabe ich es leider nicht geschafft, ich habe nach ner Route für den Nightride am Dienstag gesucht, zudem ihr natürlich alle herzlich eingeladen seid!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/n-8r...rrl-durch-den-grundwald.734888/#post-12454350


----------



## HiFi XS (10. November 2014)

riotgrrrl schrieb:


> ich glaube, ich weiß, was du meinst. es gibt ja einen asphaltweg, der recht mittig zwischen skihang und dirt-strecke von unten nach oben geht, und davon geht auf der Hälfte ein Trails ab. Ich bin den bereits in beide Richtungen gefahren.
> Heutehabe ich es leider nicht geschafft, ich habe nach ner Route für den Nightride am Dienstag gesucht, zudem ihr natürlich alle herzlich eingeladen seid!
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/n-8r...rrl-durch-den-grundwald.734888/#post-12454350


 
Das ist es bestimmt! Die neue Sprunge sind auch nicht so extreme dass ich die nciht nehmen - macht Spaß mit den Kickern vor- und nachher! Ich nehme teil an den Night Ride wenn ich mich aussreichend vom WE erholen kann     Müggelz ist schon toll! Habt ihr toll gemacht!


----------



## Schneeflocke (16. November 2014)

Gestern mit Unterstützung aufgebaut und auch noch eine Probefahrt vor dem Regen geschafft. Es passt alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (16. November 2014)

@Schneeflocke :
He schick!
ich bin auch grad am überlegen, mir ein Hornet aufzubauen. Hab noch ein paar alte Teile rumzuliegen, die man verbauen könnte.
Aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich es wirklich nutzen würde.
Hab ja meine 3 Lieblinge.
Welche Rahmengröße hast Du genommen?
Gibt ja bei den neuen Rahmen leider keine S mehr. Ich glaube aber 16 " würde auch gehen?!? bin 167cm. Zum trainieren wäre es ja nicht schlecht, aber ob das noch mein Rücken aushält???

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Schneeflocke (16. November 2014)

Bei mir lagen auch noch ein paar Teile rum + ein paar gebrauchte aus dem Bikemarkt + neue SLX Komponenten. 
Ich bin 178 cm groß, Schrittlänge 88 cm, und habe mich für Rahmengröße M entschieden. Es ist recht kompakt mit einem 50 mm Vorbau, aber passt super  Bin schon mal Rahmengröße L bei meinem Bruder und bei meinem Cousin gefahren, viel zu lang für mich...

Mal schauen wie oft es genutzt wird, ist jetzt halt noch mal ein Bike mehr  Aber andererseits ist mein 160 mm Fully auf der kleinen, easy-going Feierabend-Runde (fast ohne Trails) einfach überdimensioniert. Dann darf das Fully jetzt einfach mal Winterpause machen und wird nicht dreckig (ich hasse diese ständige Putzerei vor dem Mehrfamilienhaus mit 1-2 Eimer kaltem Wasser). Das Neue möchte ich über den Winter fahren, dreckig in den Keller stellen und zum Fahrtechnik üben nutzen, das tut mir sicherlich gut


----------



## Schneeflocke (16. November 2014)

@Principiante: vielleicht kannst du ja mal irgendwo ein Hornet in M Probe fahren?

Sieht irgendwie recht klein aus unter mir:


----------



## HiFi XS (17. November 2014)

Meine Hausrunde (meistens nur 2 Stunden und weniger) fahre ich fast nur mit dem Hardtail, seit ich das habe. Das ein oder andere Sprung ins Flat (Treppen Absätze etc.) geht ja und sonst ist es hier eh nicht so asnpruchsvoll, wenn es nur um Beine-Trainieren geht.  Mein onone Hardtail ist mein Winterbike und Citybike. Ich hab's absichtlich nicht so tolle aufgebaut. Schließlich muss ich das Rad im Keller aufbewahren - genau so wie @Schneeflocke - ich lass es dreckig in der Ecke stehen   und da in der Innenstadt ein Fahrrad im Keller eine Einladung zum Klauen gleicht, lasse ich mein Hardtail mit 'Kellerparts' fahren.









Das Wetter war heute toll!


----------



## -Alissa- (18. November 2014)

Bei euch sieht das Wetter echt beneideswert gut aus 
Hier regnet es seit Tagen


----------



## HiFi XS (18. November 2014)

Montag war eine große Ausnahme!  Es ist so trübdie letzten tage  aber klopf auf Holz regnet's nicht viel.


----------



## Schneeflocke (18. November 2014)

Bei uns hatte es bis heute Mittag ordentlich geregnet. Beim Laufen heute Abend im Halbdunkeln bin ich plötzlich in einer riesen Wasserlache gestanden, da steht sonst nie Wasser... aber zum Glück war ich schon auf dem Rückweg


----------



## HiFi XS (30. November 2014)

@Schneeflocke - finde ich tapfer, dass du bei dem Wetter laufen warst. Heute war es auf jeden Fall unter null und verdammt kalt hier. Bin alleine rausgefahren, da keiner mit wollte. War nur 1 1/2 Stunden unterwegs und bin dann wieder nach hause gefahren. Ich fand's schon - auch wenn die Finger gefroren habe. @riotgrrrl war 4 1/2 Stunden unterwegs! Hut ab.

In der Hasenheide hat jemand das hier angerichtet .....  Ein Akt der puren Verzweifelung


----------



## Schneeflocke (2. Dezember 2014)

Im Winter ist es ehrlichgesagt am Bodensee nicht so toll, total trüb und neblig-feucht... und die ganzen Webcams im Schwarzwald und in den Alpen zeigen die Sonne über dem Nebel...
Am Sonntag war es dann soweit, ohne Bike, aber trotzdem schön 
Bei der Anfahrt noch Nebel und 0°C, später dann bis zu 12°C und etwas Sonne


----------



## HiFi XS (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaub es hat dir keiner mitgeteilt, dass solche schöne Fotos - besonders mit bergigen Landschaften- im Berliner Forum eigentlich verboten sind. ... 

Wir haben seit Mitte November keine Sonne mehr gesehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneeflocke (4. Dezember 2014)

Das habe ich wohl überlesen... 

Wenn es euch beruhigt, der Bodensee ist da wo der Nebel drin hängt


----------



## HiFi XS (24. Dezember 2014)

Schöne Weihnachtsgrüße aus Kreuzberg von HiFi.


----------



## HiFi XS (26. Dezember 2014)

Heute hat es bei uns gescheniet   Yeah!!! Endlich. Auch wenn nur von kurzer Dauer, musste ich unbedingt raus.  Heute bin ich bisschen woanders gefahren. Bin zum Tempelhofer Feld gestrampelt. Ist aber wirklich nicht mein Ding. Flach wie ein Pfannkuchen und Asphalt... nein - lieber nicht. Dann bin ich in der Hasenheide rumgefahren wo ich wenigstens 50 meter bergauf fahren kann Aber sonst war es wunderschön.


----------



## HiFi XS (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich warte auf ein Paar verschneite Bilder aus Bodensee   Bis dahin gibt es weitere Bilder aus Berlin. Heute war es ordentlich kalt - was mir eigentlich sehr gefällt. Besser als über null und nasskalt.

Heute Abendstimmung in Treptower Park und die Insel der Jugend. Hab ich erst spät geschafft, draussen zu gehen und zu speilen  Hoffentlich gibt es morgen eine längere Tour mit Freunden.    Sountrack: https://soundcloud.com/soulmind/over-distant-mountains-a-year-in-bass-music   von Berlin DJ Soulmind


----------



## Schneeflocke (28. Dezember 2014)

Da ich momentan bei meinen Eltern bin, kann ich leider keine Schnee-Bilder vom Bodensee liefern...
Aber hier ist es auch schön  Der Schnee(matsch) kostet ganz schön viel Kraft und bergab auf dem Trail war es verflixt rutschig.


----------



## -Alissa- (28. Dezember 2014)

hier hat es auch endlich Schnee  Richtig toller Pulverschnee 

(Edit: wie bekomme ich die Bilder kleiner )


----------



## Principiante (28. Dezember 2014)

wow, ge**l!!!

Ich liebe Schnee!


----------



## Schneeflocke (28. Dezember 2014)

-Alissa- schrieb:


> hier hat es auch endlich Schnee  Richtig toller Pulverschnee
> 
> (Edit: wie bekomme ich die Bilder kleiner )



1. Gewünschtes Bild in deinem Fotoalbum anklicken
2. Einbetten mit BBCode... anklicken
3. Da kannst du dann die Größe auswählen und z.B. die passende URL ins Forum reinkopieren


----------



## HiFi XS (31. Dezember 2014)

Wieder erwarten bin ich dann doch in Berlin über Sylvester! (Fieber... Kind) Konnte auch lieder den tollen Schnee hier nicht ausnutzen. Aber am 28.12 bin ich mit zwei Kumpels losgefahren. Muss sagen - ich hab die beste Freunde der Welt! Minus 3 und glücklich, auf'm Rad zu sitzen. Wir tobten uns im Norden Berlins aus - da gibt es ein paar kleine 'Berge', den Kienberg und die Ahrensfelder Berge. Dort gibt es auch eine interessante Abfahrt - so eine Baumholz-Treppe, die ziemlich lang geht. Ich bin vorsichtig gefahren, weil alles ziemlich vereist war. War sowieso da 'oben' im Norden wie in der Tundra - alles vereist. Ich fand's klasse - und - wir hatte SONNE!!!!


















Hier die Solarfelder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (6. Januar 2015)

Hallo Berlin Express Ladies 

Was treibt ihr denn so? Ich wurde heute zum klettern eingeladen, aber da ich doofe Kopfschmerzen hatte habe ich abgesagt. Bin nicht besonders gut im klettern oder bouldern,  aber gehe sehr gern hin und gib mein bestes   Das Wetter in Berlin ist auch wenig einladen zum Fahren - kalt, grau, neblig, nass. Was will man mehr


----------



## Mausoline (6. Januar 2015)

Hey Ladies,
ich brech mal wieder in euren Thread ein, sorry 
Mein Töchterchen kann ab Ende Januar in Berlin ne schulische Ausbildung beginnen.
Problem, sie hat noch kein Zimmer.
Weiß jemand von euch was oder hat nen Tipp, wär riesig.

Danke und liebe Grüße ausm Süden, Mausoline


----------



## Principiante (6. Januar 2015)

@HiFi XS : Du hast recht, das Wetter ist be...scheiden. Ich war heute auch nur schwimmen, komm doch mal vorbei !?! Das Wasser hat 32°, ...gut richtig trainieren kann man da nicht, aber entspannen auf jeden Fall! Und die Muskeln danken dir das auch! Ich mach Dir auch die Massagedüsen an! 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Januar 2015)

Principiante schrieb:


> @HiFi XS : Du hast recht, das Wetter ist be...scheiden. Ich war heute auch nur schwimmen, komm doch mal vorbei !?! Das Wasser hat 32°, ...gut richtig trainieren kann man da nicht, aber entspannen auf jeden Fall! Und die Muskeln danken dir das auch! Ich mach Dir auch die Massagedüsen an!
> 
> LG, Principiante!


 
Wenn Du nicht so weit weg wärst, wäre ich häufiger da! Schwimmen ist immer gut. Dazu schwimmt meine Tochter ja auch sehr gern - weiss du doch  Das Wetter heute war wieder so fies. Wir hatte aber immer hin 2 Minuten Sonne! Habe ich gesehen - ich lüge nicht


----------



## Principiante (9. Januar 2015)

Na, @HiFi XS : heute hat uns doch der Berliner Wettergott die Krone aufgesetzt, was??
 und schon fast nicht zu glauben so ein Sauwetter!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## HiFi XS (9. Januar 2015)

@Principiante   was kann ich sagen... der Wettergott hat heute auf jeden Fall seine Macht geziegt! Tja, bin wenig inspiriert und will am liebsten unter die decken kriechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneeflocke (26. Januar 2015)

Zur Abwechslung mal ein komplett arbeitsfreies Wochenende, yipee


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Februar 2015)

Oh wie schön! Ich hab in diesem jahr noch nicht die gelegengeit gehabt im schnee zu spielen.   sie klasse aus!


----------



## Schneeflocke (2. Februar 2015)

Letzten Samstag...


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Februar 2015)

Es hat bei uns am Wochenende ein bisschen geschneit  Ich war wieder klettern. Es läuft immer besser - und macht richtig spass.
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1774844]
	

[/url

Abends auf dem Weg nach Hause bin ich durch den Tempelhofer Feld gefahren.
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1774843]
	
[/URL][/URL]


----------



## -Alissa- (7. Februar 2015)

Heute bin ich endlich mal wieder eine kleine Tour draußen gefahren.
Teilweise war es total eisig und oft sahen die wege so aus





Aber bei dem tollen Wetter hat es trotzdem total Spaß gemacht


----------



## HiFi XS (20. Februar 2015)

Hallo Ladies! Auch wenn die Hälfte des Teams krankgemeldet ist und die andere Hälfte hier sich nie im Forum rumtobt (hust @MissPepper ) hoffe ich, dass wir bis ende März aktiv hier im Forum bleiben. 

Letztes WE war @mtbbee bei uns und ich durfte ihr ganz tolles Nicolai ausprobieren! Das erste mal, dass ich mit 150mm Federweg wohlgefühlt habe. Ganz toll! Leider ist so ein Rahmen für mich zu gross - da ich nicht wirklich drüber stehen kann und das Absteigen geht nur wenn ich das Rad seitlich kippe. Aber so leicht aufgebaut... EIN TRAUM!





Die letzten Tagen war schönes Wetter hier im Berlin. Und die Tage werden deutlich länger   So war ich heute noch der Arbeit auf dem Rad - und gestern früh vor der Arbeit auch. Das ist so toll - kein Regen, trocken, teils gefroren - was in berlin eigentlich von grossem Vorteil ist (denk hier an die vielen Hunden...  zum Beispiel) und es scheint oft die Sonne!!!!


----------



## -Alissa- (16. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen
wie sieht es denn dieses Jahr bei euch aus?


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Oktober 2015)

Einige Berliner Ladies wollen eine Gruppe gründen. Wir sagen dann Bescheid, richtig @riotgrrrl?


----------



## Principiante (17. Oktober 2015)

Obwohl ich diese Saison wenig im Forum unterwegs war, bin ich natürlich auch wieder dabei!
LG, Principiante!


----------



## Schneeflocke (19. Oktober 2015)

Hi Mädels,
ich wünsche euch einen tollen Winterpokal! So wie es aussieht bin ich mit einem anderen Team unterwegs.
LG, Schneeflocke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riotgrrrl (21. Oktober 2015)

Team ist erstellt, Name lautet "Offroadgirls Berlin". Wer mag mitmachen? Bisher sind Judith und ich dabei. Es gibt zwar ein paar weitere Mädels, die Interesse angemeldet haben, die aber irgendwie nicht aus dem Knick kommen


----------



## 4mate (21. Oktober 2015)

Alarm!  Anarchieanfangsverdacht! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seit Jahren beginnen die Namen der Teams hier traditionell 
mit "Ladys Only - *Name*" - ohne Ausnahme!!

Glücklicherweise lassen sich Teamnamen und Beschreibung noch ändern


----------



## riotgrrrl (21. Oktober 2015)

Dann mach ich das mal fix - wieder was dazu gelernt


----------



## Principiante (22. Oktober 2015)

riotgrrrl schrieb:


> Team ist erstellt, Name lautet "Offroadgirls Berlin". Wer mag mitmachen? Bisher sind Judith und ich dabei. Es gibt zwar ein paar weitere Mädels, die Interesse angemeldet haben, die aber irgendwie nicht aus dem Knick kommen


ja ich würde mitmachen.
LG, Principiante!


----------



## HiFi XS (22. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Berliner Ladies!!!

ich freue mich riesig, dass wir ein Team haben. Vielen Dank @riotgrrrl, dass du alles in die Hand genommen hast und das Team auf die Reihe gekriegt hast  

Auch wenn ich in diesem Jahr wahrscheinlich noch weniger Punkten wird, freue ich mich, Mitstreiterinnen im Winterpokal zu haben. Let's ride!  LG HiFi


----------



## -Alissa- (24. Oktober 2015)

Habt ihr dann dieses Jahr genug Berliner Ladys? Weil dann würde ich mich nach einem anderen Team umschauen


----------



## riotgrrrl (24. Oktober 2015)

Ne, ein Platz ist noch frei


----------



## HiFi XS (24. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Alissa! Es wäre schön, wenn Du wieder dabei wärst.  Vielleicht kommst du uns besuchen


----------



## Principiante (25. Oktober 2015)

ja, mach mal fix!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riotgrrrl (25. Oktober 2015)

@Alissa: wohnst Du in Berlin oder bist hier regelmäßig mit dem Bike anzutreffen?


----------



## -Alissa- (26. Oktober 2015)

Nein, leider nicht  Deswegen hab ich auch gefragt ob ihr dieses Jahr genug Berliner seid, weil dann hätte ich niemand den Platz wegnehmen wollen. 
Ich wohne in der nähe von Stuttgart/ unter der Woche meistens im Schwarzwald zum studieren.


----------



## HiFi XS (26. Oktober 2015)

-Alissa- schrieb:


> hier hat es auch endlich Schnee  Richtig toller Pulverschnee
> 
> (Edit: wie bekomme ich die Bilder kleiner )


 

@-Alissa- war sehr aktiv im Forum und im Pokal. Mitmachen aus der Ferne kann auch motiveirend sein


----------



## riotgrrrl (27. Oktober 2015)

@-Alissa-: sorry, dass ich Dir absagen muss, aber das Ziel war schon, eine Berliner Truppe aufzustellen, um sich treffen und zusamnen trainieren zu können. Ich hoffe, Du findest noch ne nette Gruppe. LG Katja


----------



## HiFi XS (30. Oktober 2015)

@-Alissa- ich hoffe sehr, dass Du noch ein Team findest und drucke dir die Daumen. Vielleicht ein neues Team aufstellen - es kann gut sein, dass manche Damen noch suchen. Ein Team muss nicht 5 Leute haben. Viele Grüße - Hifi


----------



## HiFi XS (1. November 2015)

hier ist was für den Winterpokal. Können wir nachmachen 
" target="_blank">


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (1. November 2015)

Hanke Kupfernagel und Regina Marude waren heute im Gwood mit den Crossern unterwegs hoffe Ihr habt den beiden Windschatten geboten 
schöne Video übrigens


----------



## Principiante (2. November 2015)

@HiFi XS : da will iich auch mal hin, wahrscheinlich im April. Schöner Trail!
Klasse Film!


----------



## HiFi XS (2. November 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Hanke Kupfernagel und Regina Marude waren heute im Gwood mit den Crossern unterwegs hoffe *Ihr habt den beiden Windschatten geboten*
> schöne Video übrigens


 

Das wäre eher was für dich @mtbbee  !


----------



## riotgrrrl (14. November 2015)

Huhu. ich biete am 23.11, 18:30, Schmetterlingsplatz einen Nightride an.
https://www.facebook.com/events/922797691147245/


----------



## HiFi XS (22. November 2015)

Meine Teilnahme kann ich leider abschminken. Am abend 4 Stunden freischaufeln geht leider gar nicht. Ich brauch von mir selber ein Klon


----------



## HiFi XS (25. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Ladies,

ich wünsche sehr schöne Feiertage und viel Zeit zur Erholung und zum Entspannen und für Sport natürlich auch. Am Weihnachten habe ich, wie jedes Jahr meine 'Zeit für mich' Tour gemacht. Was für ein sonniger Tag- ich vermisse den Winter sehr - aber schön war es ja.

Tempelhofer Feld




Viktoria Park vom oben




Am Kreuzberg




Was habt ihr die letzten Tage gemacht?

liebe grüße!


----------



## Principiante (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo HiFi!
Schöne"nur für sich Tour"
Ich habe Krankenschwester gespielt...





LG, Principiante!


----------



## HiFi XS (28. Dezember 2015)

Principiante schrieb:


> Hallo HiFi!
> Schöne"nur für sich Tour"
> Ich habe Krankenschwester gespielt...
> 
> ...


Ohh was ist nu?


----------



## Principiante (30. Dezember 2015)

Alles wieder gut.
dafür geht es unserer Katze nicht so gut. Ist auch schon 20...
LG, Principiante!


----------



## HiFi XS (6. Januar 2016)

Berlin im Schnee!!! Endlich. Heute wenig Parkplatz-Konkurrenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (6. Januar 2016)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Berlin im Schnee!!! Endlich. Heute wenig Parkplatz-Konkurrenz



sehr schickes Bike ...


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Januar 2016)

Oh das ist aber nett @Schwimmer  Mein Hardtail ist halt 'nur' für den Winter und mit einem ziemlichen Mishmash von Parts aufgebaut - dafür kann ich es aber draussen stehen lassen    sehr gewagt für Berlin .... aber ich hab keine Lust auch noch das Rad hochschleppen zu müssen.


----------



## Schwimmer (7. Januar 2016)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Oh das ist aber nett @Schwimmer  Mein Hardtail ist halt 'nur' für den Winter und mit einem ziemlichen Mishmash von Parts aufgebaut - dafür kann ich es aber draussen stehen lassen    sehr gewagt für Berlin .... aber ich hab keine Lust auch noch das Rad hochschleppen zu müssen.



... na klar, das musste 'mal gesagt werden ...  

Ich habe eine Schwäche für 26" Hardtails, besonders die aus Stahl, kann aber auch Alu sein ...
... also so 'was draußen stehen lassen ist net nur in Berlin riskant ... 

Edel-Bahnhofsschleuder, sozusagen


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Januar 2016)

Am Bahnhof natürlich nicht!  Dafür gibt die so genannte... hmmm Stadt... gurke   Im Schnee war die on one ganz gut.


----------



## Schwimmer (8. Januar 2016)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Am Bahnhof natürlich nicht!  Dafür gibt die so genannte... hmmm Stadt... gurke   Im Schnee war die on one ganz gut.




ok, da könnte es auch von herunterfallenden Teilen erschlagen werden ...  
Die" hmmm Stadt... gurke" ist dann ein Körbchenrad mit tiefem Einstieg?

Jo, macht wie gesagt:"Bella figura" ...


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Januar 2016)

Quatsch! oh manno   hier noch relativ new und aber schon auf single speed umgebaut (Berlin hat keine hm... :/  ) http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1270189?in=set  Heute sieht dieses nicht mehr so neu aus!


----------



## Schwimmer (9. Januar 2016)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Quatsch! oh manno   hier noch relativ new und aber schon auf single speed umgebaut (Berlin hat keine hm... :/  ) http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1270189?in=set  Heute sieht dieses nicht mehr so neu aus!



... "hmmm Stadt... gurke" ... so so


----------

